# Photos of Horses



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

My wife has an interest in photography and decided to play around with her camera this weekend to take some photos of our horses. Camera model is a Nikon D3200 with an 18-55mm lens. She was wanting some critique on a few of the photos she took. Any pointers/advice/suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

The third and fourth I like best. No. 1 either need to be zoomed out or in. If all you want to show is the eye then only show the eye. If not then show the whole head of the horse. Cutting off the ears, nose and one eye makes it off to me. The only thing I don't like about the last one is the building in the background. They distract from the subject of the shot which is the horse. The fourth might have needed just a bit higher shutter speed. The hooves and the tail have just a bit of motion blur. Overall the photos look pretty good.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. The last one that was her favorite of my horse in the big pasture but the downside was I was out there on the mower and she was trying to keep me out of the frame. She was using the preset settings for "action" I believe but she's trying to figure out how to use the manual settings on it to get better shots.


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

4th photo down is best. Backlit horse and rim lighting silhouette effect really work to advantage.

Not sure the intent of the first 3. What did she want to convey in those? Last photo is OK.

House in background is OK, since she is learning to use the camera. OK too if she was conveying that horse is running that close to a house, maybe even her own.

Blur from movement is not always bad. It shows movement and action. Some photos with one sharp item and rest in blur of motion can be spectacular. Very difficult to accomplish however.


----------



## jmbrittain (May 28, 2011)

1st 3 photos are attempting to show a gentle side to her "big boy" he's 17HH tall and dwarfs everything yet is a big softie with our 2.5yo daughter. She was attempting to convey his "old soul" gentle demeanor.

The house in the last one is across the road catty corner from our house it's off in the distance and was the best that didn't have something in front blocking some of her she probably took 50 or more she says using the burst feature. 

Thanks for the input Bob


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

jmbrittain said:


> 1st 3 photos are attempting to show a gentle side to her "big boy" he's 17HH tall and dwarfs everything yet is a big softie with our 2.5yo daughter. She was attempting to convey his "old soul" gentle demeanor.


Then something needs to be included to show size comparison. Also include more of child than her hand to show what you intended. Expression of child showing closeness and trust might do it.


----------



## ddakota (Jun 28, 2009)

Same little girl, same horses......random shots.....great potential, could use better framing which is difficult when you're not planning and just start clicking.






























DB


----------



## BobBobber (Aug 29, 2015)

Much better showing size comparison. Back of girl's head not good photos.

As you gain more experience and confidence, framing and anticipation of the "moment" to capture the image will come to you in time. You are correct to keep shooting, so you become comfortable with your equipment and with your mastery of the craft/art.

Placing yourself in anticipation of an image you want to capture can become second nature if you become in tune with your subjects. You become a part of them and their experiences.

That's how some great sports photography came about, for example. It wasn't by chance that the NBA basketball player's jump shot was captured freezing the moment the ball went through the hoop. The photographer was ready for the player and the ball to be positioned for that photo. He knew the player's moves and expressions, so the exact moment of the photo was "telegraphed" to the photographer.

Another example would be the wedding photographer. The "kiss" during the ceremony that consecrates the bond between the bride and groom is a critical photo. A wedding photographer would have the shot focused, framed and composed but then wait for many more minutes to record the actual kiss . . . all the while holding the camera in position to press the shutter release.


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

